# Have you seen a horse die?



## Shilasdair (7 November 2011)

Sorry for the morbid title, but I was a little shocked that others were a little shocked on viewing the video of 'Hickstead''s death.
How many of you have never seen a horse die (not including videos)?
S


----------



## *hic* (7 November 2011)

Never seen a horse die, no, but have "officiated" at plenty of other animals' deaths and would not be shocked. Saddened certainly, but not shocked at the manner of passing.


----------



## quirky (7 November 2011)

I have seen my horses pts by injection, never seen one shot.

I have not seen a horse 'drop dead'.


----------



## OldNag (7 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Sorry for the morbid title, but I was a little shocked that others were a little shocked on viewing the video of 'Hickstead''s death.
How many of you have never seen a horse die (not including videos)?
S 

Click to expand...

I haven't.


----------



## Teeni (7 November 2011)

I'm lucky to not have witnessed a horse die.
When i was alot younger we had to call out one of the New Forest Agisters to deal with a NF pony that had managed to break a leg in deep mud, i can still hear that gunshot now.


----------



## stencilface (7 November 2011)

Saw one collapse (heart attack or similar) when I was about 10 during my first time at the races.  Not pleasant.  Screens went up 3 times that day for horses to be shot. 

Also been there for my first pony when he was pts


----------



## Jesstickle (7 November 2011)

I have seen one run into a fence, impale itself and bleed out in front of me. Weirdly haven't ever seen one shot or PTS though. I don't do things by halves it would seem.


----------



## Ladybird (7 November 2011)

In real life 3 pts, 2 would have died shortly from the pain if not, one had an untreatable tumor on his eye and was pts before it went that far.


----------



## jenz87 (7 November 2011)

No i have not seen a horse die, ive seen a dog die and ive also seen a human die. 
Its not pleasant, watching Hickstead "drop dead" was quite a shock for me.


----------



## Clava (7 November 2011)

Seen one die of a heart attack and another couple pts. I'm sure there are lots of owners who haven't seen such things.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 November 2011)

I didn't see the actual 'event' but I noticed the horse had been down to long for it to be a nap - so went to check on him and he had died. Most likely a cardiovacular event of some kind - was obviously quick for him - he was doing his usual handstands when he was turned out that morning

He was lucky to have died in his field in the sunshine - instead of his owner having to make 'that' call at some point.


----------



## Shilasdair (7 November 2011)

Wow.
If you have livestock, you have dead stock.
S


----------



## ladyt25 (7 November 2011)

Ah well, your question was HAVE you seen a horse die and I would say yes. The first was at my first time racing - horse finished the race, was coming back out towards the crowds and collapsed in front of us. It wasn't nice. We have had two of own own oldies PTS and I have seen a horse at college die of (presumably) a heart attack or similar - that was a shock and the horse's screams at the time were not pleasant. I still think it's preferable for a horse to die that way though than have to witness a horse severly injured and panicked and having to make the decision.


----------



## stencilface (7 November 2011)

I wish I had been there for my sisters pony, but we left the stable as it was difficult whilst we waited for the vet and moved the others to another field.  By the time we went back he was gone, always regret it


----------



## SavingGrace (7 November 2011)

Held 3 whilst they were put to sleep by injection.  Very sad experience and all 3 times I was there in place of the horses owners.


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 November 2011)

I have never seen a horse die.


----------



## Keimanp (7 November 2011)

I've been unfortunate enough to see a couple of horse dies, the most difficult and first was my sisters. His Shoulder fragmented and took two weeks to diagnose! At which point he was unable to have surgery so we went through a torturous 6-8 months of box rest/small concrete turn out for it to fuse back togther. Which it did. It was all looking well and he went out onto small grass turnout for a period of 6-8 weeks and in the first 5 minutes of being on the grass he twisted on the shoulder and it gave way.

Rather than go through it all again we decided it was time but my mum and my sister couldn't be near, me and my Dad was. We stayed with him and it isn't an easy thing to see. I would much rather all my horses go the way that video shows.


----------



## tazzle (7 November 2011)

Sadly I have seen several die or be pts. 

I think there is a big difference between being there when it happens when it was unexpected and deliberatly choosing to watch a video where  one knows the outcome and one just wants to watch it happen  .

Not saying the latter is wrong per se but I could understand that it could be viewed as rather morbid or even distasteful. .. just as I can understand the "curiosity " element of it.


----------



## Ladylina83 (7 November 2011)

From the corner of my eye yes but when its time for one of me its going to break me

I've said goodbye to all my dogs though


----------



## Merry Crisis (7 November 2011)

Yes I have, a pointer we trained had a heart attack going into the last fence at Heathfield PTP. It was very unpleasant with a lot of bright red foamy blood coming out of his nose and mouth. His jockey was seriously injured and has been lame ever since. Never a pleasant sight. I have had horses put down in the controlled way and it is never as dramatic. Not something I want to get used too.


----------



## miss_c (7 November 2011)

Not quite dead, but I stayed with my mare when she was dying on the M5 before the vet arrived to put her to sleep.  She was very very close to going and it was a case of if the vet arrived in time.

Have seen other animals go and it's not been pleasant but not shocking, if you know what I mean?


----------



## rhino (7 November 2011)

Lots. PTS both injection and bullet (worked at equine vet practice and have 'volunteered' to be with friend's horses), been in surgery when a horse has had an adverse reaction to the anaesthetic, been at racecourses/events when horses have 'dropped' and sat with a very, very old mare's head resting on my lap as she slipped away...


----------



## martlin (7 November 2011)

I have seen horses die, yes, I have also had one collapse and die underneath me, it did take me quite a while to get over that.


----------



## Shilasdair (7 November 2011)

tazzle said:



			I think there is a big difference between being there when it happens when it was unexpected and deliberatly choosing to watch a video where  one knows the outcome and one just wants to watch it happen  .

Not saying the latter is wrong per se but I could understand that it could be viewed as rather morbid or even distasteful. .. just as I can understand the "curiosity " element of it.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the video of the horse death - I think death, like life is an interesting scientific event.
It doesn't mean I wouldn't try to do something for them if I could - but there's nothing immoral in watching death/accidents.
You could claim that curiosity about deaths/accidents is a survival response to prevent yourself/your animals having the same accident.
S


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 November 2011)

I saw my daughter's horse break his leg above the hock, well he collapsed (I though heart attack) and when he got up his hindleg was swinging. It was the most surreal and horrendous sight. He cantered off around the paddock, I was hysterical and he kept collapsing and getting back up. Adrenaline stops their pain, but my horror was all too evident. I should have sat on his neck, but he was a fit 16.3hh TB and I was too horrified to do that. He did go down and stay down eventually and the vet took and hour to get there. I couldn't witness the end I am sorry to say. The worst thing was my poor daughter was just 12 yrs old at the time and she asked if he would be ok when he got up, awful time.

Hickstead's death was very sad, but very peaceful and quick.


----------



## Fii (7 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Wow.
If you have livestock, you have dead stock.
S 

Click to expand...

Exactly what my OH says!


----------



## YorksG (7 November 2011)

Nine so far and am presuming will see at least three more. I have to agree with Shills if you have livestock, you have dead stock. Our tally also has three sheep sixteen dogs and approximately twenty cats.
We work on the principle that this is the last act which a responsible animal owner can do, to reduce the stress on the animal.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2011)

OH yes I have watched all but three of my own die no four I found my first pony a Shetland dead in his paddock and two of mine had to go when I was abroad but apart from that I have stood behind the vet as they were shot. The one unaccountedvfor there was a homebred 3yo who attacked people she was put down and I went to my friends house as I could not face it I still regret it.


----------



## leah_x (7 November 2011)

Where I work I have seen quite a few PTS by injection, cried my eyes out a lot, but as bad as it sounds it doesn't get to me much any more. Don't get me wrong its always a sad day when it happens and the mood in the tea hut is never nice but it happens and you know its for the best. I've also come to work once and come across one having a heart attack, so stayed with him until he passed - which was without a doubt the hardest thing I've ever had to sit through, feeling helpless.
And although I am kind of used to seeing it now, it will still tear me to pieces when it happens to my own. 
But IMO lethal injection is a quiet, dignified way of going and you always know that you are doing what's best for the horse...and that's what we all want to do isn't it?


----------



## tabithakat64 (7 November 2011)

I've seen several put to sleep both by injection and being shot, I've only ever seen a horse 'drop dead' on Tv though.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (7 November 2011)

Yes, I have to be with my horses to make sure they have a good death. I couldn't leave that in someone else's hands. They were under control and not emergencies.

I saw a horse have an awful accident, but wasn't there when it was finally pts. That is horrible. You are so helpless when you know the outcome is inevitable.


----------



## Merry Crisis (7 November 2011)

Having lived on a farm for years, death is the only certainty for most, if not all of the animals, I excepted that, but horses are different, horse death is always shocking.


----------



## annaellie (7 November 2011)

I was there when my boy was PTS by injection, it was like he just went to sleep, my mare who had colic surgery and went down hill a while after I was there all day while she was slipping away in front off me and the **** of a vet left her slowly dying, she ended up being finished by the gun although I was in such a state by then YO asked me to leave just before, but she was almost gone by then .

I also seen a horse drop down dead, I think I was about 14 or 15 and me and a friend went to watch a spanish horse show at the NEC and it just collopsed, it was not nice at all the horse was either v4 or 5 and it was announced it was a suspected heart attack, poor thing


----------



## sunshine19 (7 November 2011)

I have seen many pts and also others who have died suddenly from various illnesses. Some were peaceful, some were not.


----------



## amage (7 November 2011)

Yes quite a few, though only one was ours. Others have been at races where I have happened to be nearest the scene and helped hold horse or keep it down till the vet reaches horse. There is an old Irish saying about dead stock that says "It's outside the back door" that goes back to dead people being waked in their homes....ie death of any species is not nice but if you don't have to bring it into the house in the form of a wake for a human then be thankful for that!


----------



## Faithkat (7 November 2011)

Yes, I've seen two die.  The first was my friend's pony which I very nobly offered to hold while it was shot (very traumatic for me, I went into delayed a shock a couple of hours later and couldn't stop shaking).  The second was my own, totally beloved filly who was PTS by injection 6 years ago today (and I've never got over it).

I've also seen many small animals die/PTS - both my own and when I worked for a vet and usually got the job of holding the animal for the injection.  Never my favourite job.


----------



## gillianfleming (7 November 2011)

I saw a horse break its neck in a race but it was at the far side of the course.

Apart from that have never seen a horse die, although have seen plenty of dead stock on farms i've been on, agree with whoever said above that horses feel different, sorry can't remember who said it.


----------



## alliersv1 (7 November 2011)

I must be the worst kind of ghoul going then 

I watched the video, because I wanted to see what it looked like when a horse under saddle collapsed and died. For reference, because I find it interesting and educational.
The only horse I have seen die in real life was a friend's horse who was shot by the hunt. I didn't have to watch that either, but, I was given the opportunity and I wanted to see what it was like, so that if I ever had to make that decision, I could do it based on what I had witnessed with my own eyes, rather than hearsay.
I will never forget the sounds and sights, but I am glad I was allowed to be there.


----------



## FionaM12 (7 November 2011)

I've never seen a horse die, or seen a dead horse for that matter (except on tv of course). 

I've see a person die and seen an enormous number of dead people though. I don't mean like in The Sixth Sense, I worked in a funeral director's.


----------



## monkeybum13 (7 November 2011)

Pretty much, old mare was down in her stable, vet was on his way to PTS as she was very almost gone before he got there. Luckily the way she went was very very peaceful.


----------



## Supertrooper (7 November 2011)

Yes, three. My first horse died of a heart attack, from the sounds of it very much like hickstead, although it was quick for him it was incredibly distressing to me!

The other two were PTS by injection and it was very peaceful.

Personally it's not the manner of the death but why people want to watch it on YouTube? But that is just my opinion and I wouldn't click on any links because of that xx


----------



## Merry Crisis (7 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			I've never seen a horse die, or seen a dead horse for that matter (except on tv of course). 

I've see a person die and seen an enormous number of dead people though. I don't mean like in The Sixth Sense, I worked in a funeral director's.
		
Click to expand...

Crickey, well done you. I would be dreadful at that job, I just know I would giggle.


----------



## Ashgrove (7 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Wow.
If you have livestock, you have dead stock.
S 

Click to expand...

So true.

I held my first horse (I was 21) when she was PTS with a bullet. And I sat with my last horse as she was PTS with an injection.

Living on a farm, I've also seen cattle and sheep die.


----------



## meesha (7 November 2011)

been with friend when 2 of hers were pts by gun - stayed until last minute then as she handed horse over to the gunman we walked away and I must admit I never looked back and nor did she but the sound will always stay with me.  Didnt bother me cleaning up afterwards for her -but didnt want or feel the need to watch as trigger was pulled or as horse was removed.

Had 2 cats pts and it just seems that the bigger the animal the more traumatic it is - the vet injected the cat then checked heart had stopped and wrapped in little fluffy blanket and took away - so different from the traumatic removal or horses after pts.


----------



## Montys_Mum (7 November 2011)

Ive seen a few sadly. The first was my first day out racing when a horse crossed the finish and had a heart attack, others have been a broken leg at a racecourse. Sadly a race horse at the yard i worked broke his leg landing over a fence which was a truly horrible day going home with one less horse . another i unfortunatly whitnessed was a horse suffer a heart attack in the lorry park of a point to point. There always sad but its just something that happens and fortunatly it hasnt been one of mine ive had to watch.


----------



## rascal (7 November 2011)

My old cob mare died in the field, my hubby found her and she was burried by the field owner so i havnt as yet seen a dead horse, i hope it will be a good many years before i do.


----------



## Dancing Queen (7 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Sorry for the morbid title, but I was a little shocked that others were a little shocked on viewing the video of 'Hickstead''s death.
How many of you have never seen a horse die (not including videos)?
S 

Click to expand...

I have sadly had to have horses pts in the past but i had the same thing happen with as what has happened with hickstead.

I feel the riders/owners pain. nothing stops the memories and the pain doesnt get any better.
I havent and wont watch that video - just hearing the sad news has upset me far too much.


----------



## Dancing Queen (7 November 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Yes, three. My first horse died of a heart attack, from the sounds of it very much like hickstead, although it was quick for him it was incredibly distressing to me!

The other two were PTS by injection and it was very peaceful.

*Personally it's not the manner of the death but why people want to watch it on YouTube? But that is just my opinion and I wouldn't click on any links because of that xx*

Click to expand...

I completely agree with you x


----------



## luckyoldme (7 November 2011)

a long long time ago the vet came out to a brood mare when i worked on a stud farm. She had colic . he did an internal examination and said she would be fine . he was going on another call and would call back in an hour or so to check her progress. I saw a puff of exhaust fumes as he turned right at the end of the drive.. just as the horse dropped down dead. It was really hard for us as we had to shift it with a tractor so we could finish off mucking out and sweeping the yard. Yes we were really that callous then I think i might be a bit more compassionate about it now. 
i watched my dad die too. We didnt have to move him with a tractor though.


----------



## Grey_Eventer (7 November 2011)

I have seen a fair few recently, out hunting/team chasing/polo, all within a close distance of me.
I have seen our own been dealt with the huntsmen, which was obviously much much harder.


----------



## Alfiem (7 November 2011)

Seen a few shot, a few by injection and one drop dead (old boy, heart attack) it's sad, but not shocking, I think the only thing that would truely shock me is seeing a horse die in a road accident, and I hope to god I never see have to see that.


----------



## Ladyinred (7 November 2011)

Several. My favourite stallion died with his head on my knee and, one sad morning I had to hold four in a row who were shot. Believe it or not this was at a stud and the owners simply didn't want them back.. one was a gorgeous sweet polo pony mare who had apparently played her socks off for her owners in her day. But she couldn't be got in foal so she was discarded. Maybe it was a better end than going back to an owner that heartless.

Other than that I saw Beau Supreme break her leg at HOYS (oddly enough she was by the stallion I mentioned) with Derek Ricketts, I saw Caroline Bradley's stallion, Marius, collapse and die in the parade ring at Hickstead and, also at Hickstead a horse come down off the bank and snap a foreleg on landing.

Never happy times, but it happens and if you have anything to do with animals then you have to accept it from the outset.


----------



## ex racer rider (7 November 2011)

I soon will have, when rosie is pts...... It will be the hardest thing!!


----------



## Donnie Darco (7 November 2011)

Was there this amount of uproar when Best Mate died on the racecourse?

I never saw it happen (live tv) and have never looked for any videos via YouTube or whatnot. I DO remember being deeply disturbed by the front page of newspapers the following day, showing frame by frame as the great horse went down.

But in answer to orig question, yes, first few years ago, old lady had colic and nothing could be done apart from injection.

Secondly my old boy 4th April this year, held him whilst vet administered the drugs, then knackerman took over when he went down, run pain free dear old man Darco xx

Both quick and peaceful. Not much more you can do for them. Not much more you can ask for your peace of mind.


----------



## kerilli (7 November 2011)

yes, quite a few. i've seen one have a heart attack just after finishing a CCI course when girl had just gotten off and was undoing girth. he bolted, lost co-ordination, went down. really shocking, happened about 10' from me.
held one for shooting when i was a teen (nobody else around, i found the horse with a compound fracture), i've taken a couple of mine to the hunt and seen them shot. helped a friend whose old pony went down and had to be pts by vet (strangulated lipoma iirc.)
they look very peaceful. the only really upsetting thing is that their eyelids won't stay shut, unlike people's.
i've never seen a dead person, yet.


----------



## cptrayes (7 November 2011)

I've been on one of my own who went down like Hickstead. I've seen one go like it out hunting as well. I've held three for a gunshot and another for a lethal injection and I have one to do next week for a friend. It's just death, it's the only certainty in life.


----------



## Ravenwood (7 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			Sorry for the morbid title, but I was a little shocked that others were a little shocked on viewing the video of 'Hickstead''s death.
How many of you have never seen a horse die (not including videos)?
S 

Click to expand...

Unfotunately yes I have.  Three of my own horses died within three months of each other, one from poisoning, one from colic and one I had pts - it was absolutely horrific and not something I would wish anyone to experience, ever.  I gave up horse ownership for a couple of years after that.  Watching a horse die in total and complete agony before the vet got there is exceptionally traumatic, you see it in their eyes when they give up and when one of them is your kid's "best in the world pony ever" it makes it even harder 

I have also seen a horse die on a XC course many years ago - the horse was bolting out of control, down hill, over jumps and finally crashed at the bottom.  Apparently it had had a brain tumour.

A very unpleasant but very real aspect of horse ownership.


----------



## Oberon (7 November 2011)

Never seen a horse die so far.

I've watched many people die though.


----------



## jaysh (7 November 2011)

I've had 2 of my horses drop dead in front of me, and i've held countless others.
Its always upsetting, some go very easy and some fight it, my first horse to die in front of me got toxic shock that went to his brain, the vet was on his way back to pts after numerous visits trying to save him when he went crazy before dying, coming over a 5 bar stable gate at me.  
My second horse, was also under vet care, but the day she died, I had just given her breakfast, was walking back towards her when she keeled over sideways, thrashed around for a few seconds and was dead. Most of the horses i've held to be pts have gone very peacefully and fast.  The last one, my beloved 20yr old handreared horse was sedated and then pts, but i think the sedation affected the drugs as she fought it for ages, that was so upsetting.


----------



## Cop-Pop (7 November 2011)

I have - luckily so far none of my own.   I think I would be shocked if a horse I thought to be perfectly fit and healthy dropped dead in front of me - when you have to pts generally you have at the worst a few mins to think about it.  I haven't seen the videos of him going down and I don't want to.


----------



## OhCappaGino (7 November 2011)

I have seen one hit its head after rearing and craked its skull - I was only 11 and it was being lunged and after a third time it went over and didnt get back up! It was absoulotely awful

Ive been in a field when an old old horse collapsed and nearly landed on my friend! It just went sideways

Ive held a horse while its been put down

Ive also found a horse dead in the field - This one i found strangley to be the most upsetting! He was a friends horse and i cried! I didnt even have an attachment to him really!?


----------



## Fuzznugget (7 November 2011)

Yup. One of them was at a big show, tied way too long while being washed, and the girl who was hosing him down went to do his face, he started to pull back, reared up, slipped over, and cracked his head open.


----------



## mr fields (7 November 2011)

yes i have seen a few, when i was 16 years old my 3 day eventer had to be put to sleep due to realy bad novicular, i absolutly adorded him and we decided it would be best for him to be put to sleep, i wouldnt ever have a horse pts with the injection as i have seen a horse be pts with the injection and it just dropped to the floor and we heard the rib cage crack...... it was the most awfull thing i have ever seen in my whole entire life because it was a slow process watching the horse swaying from side to side knowing any minuate it is just going to fall. i had my horse shot and i held him while he was shot (i was only 16 years old)............ i would never do it again or would want to witness another horse`s death, because when my horse dropped my whole heart sank to the floor i was devastated and such a painful experience i wouldn`t wish it on anyone.


----------



## Puppy (7 November 2011)

Yes, I've been with two of my own when they were pts. It was heartbreaking, both times, but there's no way I wouldn't have been with them. 

I found the video of Hickstead sad, because his passing was tragic, but it didn't shock me or horrify me.

ETS - I've had one drop dead from a heart attack too. However, he was at the vets at the time as it happened following a GA. I wasn't there as it happened in the early hours of the morning. The last bit of news I had was at 2am saying he was doing well. Then I had a phone call at 7am to say he had died.  They said they thought it best that I didn't see him as it didn't look good from him going down in the stable.


----------



## MiCsarah (7 November 2011)

Apparently when I was learning to ride (i think 2nd lesson)the pony I was riding had a heart attack and died. I dont remember it but my mum was apparently squashed against a wall as it started to go.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 November 2011)

I was told by my father that being there is one of the prices we pay for having them.


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 November 2011)

Most of my old horses have been put down at home, so was ready for it. My beautiful heavyweight cob Kestrel no,he was fine when I fed him in the evening,got a call from a friend, next morning saying he was dead, and this weekend lost my 3year old dog, so no you never get use to anything, including death.


----------



## henryhorn (7 November 2011)

I've probably seen about 40 at least now, but having had horses for almost 50 years and that's included mine, a riding school and a retirement livery they do get old and die..
Apart from them I've seen one hit a jump at PC and break it's neck. One have a heart attack after a lesson and just like Hickstead get down and die. The worst one was a mare with advanced cancer who had just foaled, ten days on she ate her feed, looked at me, collapsed on the floor and gallons of blood and clots flowed out of her back end. Seconds later she was gone. Horrible. 
The rest were managed deaths from the abbatoir to injection, my much preferred method. I don't like the bolt or gun though it is quick, and any death done properly is a peaceful respectful thing. 
I have also found various horses dead in the field which is always traumatic, you see them flat out and a horrible feeling starts when you approach and see they are very still, then the realisation close up is worse. 
It's nothing to be worried about but ideally a managed death is much easier.


----------



## NeilM (7 November 2011)

I was at a local show last summer, when I saw a horse that was being jumped in the clear round arena stagger a little and then stop. I knew exactly what was happening, although most of those around seemed like they were unaware.

Fortunately there were a few more switched on folk around, and they reacted very fast as the poor thing dropped to its knees and onto its side. They quickly moved a trailer and a 3.5 ton horsebox to act as a sort of curtain and covered the horse, in a very sympathetic and dignified way, with a tarp.

Very sad for all concerned, and very discreetly dealt with, especially given the number of children present.


----------



## Lolo (7 November 2011)

Never seen a horse PTS, but this summer saw a horse die very suddenly. One minute they were waiting their turn to jump, then the horse had flipped over and was convulsing. The owner's sorrow upset me far more.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (7 November 2011)

I have seen several horses die.
Most from euthanasia and most of those from a humane killer - faster than any needle.
I have also had three horses die under me. The first was a pony when I was about 13, the second was a horse out hunting and the third was an army horse when I was taking my BHS exam!

As said, if you have livestock you have dead stock.


----------



## brighteyes (7 November 2011)

Just two - one was mine and one was in a field with a broken leg. Both pts by the vet via injection. One goodbye I couldn't bear was our old pony Polly and she was with the rest of the family. I knew she was ready to go, just couldn't hold it together in her case 

The death of a horse is somehow worse - maybe the size, I don't know, but I have been far stronger for my small animals (and there have been many) than my horses.

Hickstead went, from what I can tell, reasonably quickly and quite likely without much pain. For a horse, I believe he was one of the luckier ones. However, the shock and devastation for his rider and all those connected, will last a very long time I should imagine.


----------



## Wishful (7 November 2011)

Two racehorses with heart attacks (or ruptured aortas), 1 racehorse by injection relatively nearby.  Worst was the first heart attack, which was in the winners enclosure after the horse had won. But for very quick thinking by groom leading the horse, it would have gone down on the front row of spectators and it was such a shock for connections going from winning to having a dead horse.

Also saw one die at a distance at a p2p, fell at fence while leading, got up into path of another horse and went down and didn't get up - think it was a broken neck.

Injection pts was a little slow, but couldn't have been shot as there was a winded horse less than 5 metres away so they'd've had to wait for the winded one to be up and a safe distance away before shooting


----------



## superted1989 (7 November 2011)

I have held many horses to be PTS, including my own, both injection and bullet (mine have always been bullet).  It's never easy but it's the greatest thing that you can do for an animal when it's time.
Back in the early '70s, my horsey aunty and uncle often used to take me to fancy horse things.  I can't remember if it was HOYS or Olympia, but Paul Schockomole's (sp?) had an accident in the ring and couldn't get up.  I can remember all of the lights going off for a while.  My aunty told me there was a power cut (we used to get them a lot in the 70s!).  It wasn't until many years later that she told me the horse was PTS onsite.
 I haven't seen the Hickstead clip, and have no wish to, I believe it was very quick.


----------



## Fantasy_World (7 November 2011)

Yes sadly and both at the racetrack. One had just collapsed in the parade ring and just looked like it was taking a nap with its head over one leg. It wasn't on its side but kind of sitting up. It looked a peaceful way to go, if that makes sense.
The other died in the parade ring again after racing, it finished 4th, it was called Careysville. The ground that day was very testing and it was a warm day too. I think to be honest it surprised a few jockeys and horses as to how tiring it was.
I was in the enclosure working ( as part of my job) and was within a couple of feet of the horse. It started acting strange and shifting its legs and generally looking uneasy. It went down and scrambled back up at least once, not nice as it scraped skin off its back. People rushed to get water and try and help. The horse was led away as if to the stables and it just collapsed down onto the grass. Water was poured over it and vain attempts were made to try and revive him. But sadly the horse didn't make it. I was too upset to get the interview with winning connections and had to leave the ring. That memory has stayed with me for a few years now. 
I do understand that horses can die for whatever reason and I accept that death is part of every life, I am not a bunny hugger nor anti racing.
I just felt really sorry for the horse that day though and connections of the horse as it wasn't a peaceful end but nobody could have predicted it or done anything any differently as a lot of horses did finish really tired as the ground was gluey.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 November 2011)

I've shot horses,  and I've held horses for others.  I don't enjoy it,  but take a strange sort of pride in doing it humanely and correctly,  without fuss.  

Alec.


----------



## TheBayMonkey (7 November 2011)

I've seen one have a suspected heart attack (a year on and we still don't know the actual cause). Friends horse colicked, vet out, had injection, vet back out twice again for injections and while he was umming and arring whether or not it was serious we decided to go. Nearest vets to deal with colic from us is a good 2-3 hours in a speeding trailer. Got there, they were prepping for surgery and the horse went down in the padded room in fits and died. Can still remember everything including the noises it made


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I've shot horses,  and I've held horses for others.  I don't enjoy it,  but take a strange sort of pride in doing it humanely and correctly,  without fuss.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And what a good job it is that there are people who do feel like that!  We've had many an occasion when we have been grateful to those who do this job.
I feel that it is the last thing you can do for your animals, that you owe it to them to keep calm and not upset them with your own emotion.  And that really if you don't feel that you are able to do that, you should consider very carefully whether you are the right person to own a horse (or a dog/cat/
hamster/etc).  We know that when we get an horse, the only way it will leave us, is on the knacker-wagon.  
Even if you intend to sell every animal you ever own before it gets old, you still need to be prepared to have it pts, in case of accident or illness.  As has been said before, it was a favourite phrase of our old farmer friend, "if you have livestock, you'll have deadstock".  There's nothing surer.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 November 2011)

Yes, quite a few. Fact of life really. I've seen 4 or 5 at horse trials, one dropped at the end of XC, a couple others broke legs after a fall, one of which was at our fence I was judging, the other was at the other end of the binoculars, just by pure chance, not out of being morbid. Another horse broke his leg at home xc schooling between fences, such a good horse he was. That was very sad. I've seen one go out hunting, another at mini hunter trials, both cases hearts for sure. They loose their back ends, stagger sideways, look at bit shocked that they are not 'on all fours' then gone. 
The VERY worst case I have seen though, was at the 3DE western park, I had just arrived as a spectator and parked the car near a water jump. Horse came in, cantered 4 strides through the water, stumbled and hit his head on the step out. He banged his head so hard, it killed him almost instantly. His body reaction was to rear up and over, back into the water. I couldn't let him lie there, so I jumped into the water myself and held his head above the water. Everyone was saying to let him go, but I couldn't allow him to drown, so I held it even while they winched him into the trailer. Took a while to get over that image in my head. Horse was called Lucky Cid, I kept thinking how unlucky was his accident. 
I've had two pts with the gun too. 
I've never seen a horse pts with injection, but personally would never choose that way.
Should say, nothing I have seen has been gruesome, just unpleasant and shocking at the time. But, I've got over all of it, you have to. Chances are the horses didn't know much.

Should also say I've seen many a farm animal go, and a few dogs too.


----------



## meandmyself (8 November 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Yes, three. My first horse died of a heart attack, from the sounds of it very much like hickstead, although it was quick for him it was incredibly distressing to me!

The other two were PTS by injection and it was very peaceful.

Personally it's not the manner of the death but why people want to watch it on YouTube? But that is just my opinion and I wouldn't click on any links because of that xx
		
Click to expand...

Because I wanted to see for myself what had happened, rather than relying on other people's versions.

I've seen a couple of horses die in real life. One was a friend's old pony who passed very peacefully, and another was on the road/PTS by the vet.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 November 2011)

Just a modest plea,  to all those who are present when their beloved animal is put down.  Do *please* consider the person who is to carry out the deed.  It's the one job that is loathed by those who are able,  and having distraught owners present only makes matters more difficult for them.

I would always encourage an owner to be on hand,  if that's what they want,  but at times of crisis,  owners,  especially when they're strangers,  and they're understandably distressed can make a difficult job,  that much worse.  

Alec.


----------



## Crazydancer (8 November 2011)

Pearlsasinger said:



			And what a good job it is that there are people who do feel like that!  We've had many an occasion when we have been grateful to those who do this job.
I feel that it is the last thing you can do for your animals, that you owe it to them to keep calm and not upset them with your own emotion.
		
Click to expand...

We found one my friends horse with a shattered leg, we knew there was nothing to be done, she called the vet. We cried silent tears and each said goodbye quietly in turn, while the other held the remaining horses nearby. When the vet arrived she was surprised, as my friend had sounded so calm on the phone she didn't realise it was so bad! She was so lovely, we undid his rug, but left it on until the last minute and she injected him and he took a huge intake of breath, half reared, but was dead before he hit the floor. It was so quick, and calm. My friend dropped a card and some choccies in to the vet to say thank you, as we were so touched with the calmness and dignity she gave his last moments.


----------



## ausipaliboi (8 November 2011)

Unfortunently yes and I have also heard from close friends horses who have died that I had been involved with.

The first experience I had with a horse dying was traumatic.  At a friends stables, one racehorse was picking grass in the lunge ring, another was held by handler picking outside the ring.  The horse being held pulled and bolted doing a lap around the property and sending horse in ring into a bucking fit.  By the time loose horse returned to the handler, the horse in ring had head down in buck, threw head back up but head was between middle and top rail, we all heard the bones in its neck and back snap.  The next hour was a blur of trying to get a vet (none available to come immediately) couldn't touch the horse as too dangerous, it kept stumbling around sideways and backways.  we opened the ring gates and it just kept stumbling around, collapsed in shock before dying.  No one had ability or means to shoot.  Absolutely horrific.

Same stables, a donkey was attacked by dogs and mauled to death.

Had to have my old horse pts.  Extremely traumatic for emotional reasons.  I had a friend with his backhoe as well as a very good friend of mine to hold my other horse and provide support for me.  The vet was as lovely as could be.  However I really wish I had a person who was able to shoot, I dread having to go through an injection again.

Another friends pony was sick suddenly, had the vet come out and due to threat of hendra he had to 'suit up' before he could enter the yard.  He attached lead rope to the pony when it suddenly dropped to the ground, fitted and died.  Vet literally stood there holding the rope looking at us unable to explain.  We assumed snake bite, blood tests were taken but all were used to check for hendra.

A horse I was keen on was taken out into the mountains by a friend, he was with another man and 2 horses, one was being broken in.  At a certain point, horse being broken was saddled and ridden, my horse simply followed along, still saddled but not being held by rope.  All was well for a while until my horse suddenly went mental, bucking kicking and took off - bolted straight off the edge of a cliff.  The two riders had to find a way down the cliff, horse was dead before it hit the bottom, thankfully.  The body was in an horrific state when they found it.  No known reason what happened but riders both thankful neither was on board as they would have gone down with it.

Many other stories I have been told by friends loosing their horses.


----------



## dunthing (8 November 2011)

When I was a teenager at the riding school, the stupid people that owned the place had felled a yew tree and burned it. Two of the ponies got access to it and died horribly. Staggering and squealing until they dropped.. We couldn't help them and the vet arrived far too late to save them. One other pony had eaten some but we gave him a drench with very strong coffee and he did recover fully. I have no idea if the coffee made a difference of if he would have recovered anyway. The only other one I've seen was a hunter who just dropped and someone said it was a heart attack.


----------



## Arabelle (8 November 2011)

I've been there when my horse was PTS. I've been there when a family members machine was switched off, which was far, far worse.

Does that allow me to say I still don't see why anyone would post a horse dying on the internet, or want to watch?   

That does not make me namby pamby or sheltered, as the OP implied, just of a different opinion.


----------



## ISHmad (8 November 2011)

I've seen dead horses and dead people in real life.  Looking at a clip on the internet of a horse dying isn't something I want to do.  Some people may want to, I don't.  That doesn't make any of us wrong, just that we make our own choices.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 November 2011)

I have heard many gun shots , they still haunt me 
  have seen  a few dead ones before they were dragged onto truck.   ( I hate the blood trail )
 seen a few dragged onto the truck.
 I have been with both  Biscuit and Bonnie when they were PTS by injection so peaceful. I crouched next to them when they fell asleep in my arms.
 Never seen  broken leg in real life ( don't want too )


----------



## ausipaliboi (8 November 2011)

Arabelle said:



			Completely agree, with Arabelle and ISHmad.

Just typing my post made me sick to the stomach remembering it.  I have no problems if people want to watch the clip (or other relevant) and I have no problems if people don't want to watch it.  That's the joy of being able to make decisions for yourself.  I don't want to watch it, that's just me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 November 2011)

I think people only watch  mainly  as sometimes it helps if you seen a horse die its not such a shock if it happens to you  ,  Thats what I did when i watch cambridge pet crem   doing an Alsatian dog , they filmed it going in furnace with nice blanket and a posy on it then afterward when came out then being sent to the machine that grinds bones down to powder then put in casket and given to owner. I only watched so I was fully aware  what was going to happen to my mare and I was ok with it. which I was.


----------



## POLLDARK (8 November 2011)

I have seen them shot which was quick & painless. My father said during WW2 going into France etc he saw a lot of wounded & dying horses by the roadsides & their high pitched screams really got to him. You couldn't afford to use shots on horses though. He never forgot it.


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Just a modest plea,  to all those who are present when their beloved animal is put down.  Do *please* consider the person who is to carry out the deed.  It's the one job that is loathed by those who are able,  and having distraught owners present only makes matters more difficult for them.

I would always encourage an owner to be on hand,  if that's what they want,  but at times of crisis,  owners,  especially when they're strangers,  and they're understandably distressed can make a difficult job,  that much worse.  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Really wise words Alec.  Thank you.


----------



## Spyda (8 November 2011)

Yes, I've held a horse at Potters and witnessed the first processes.


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 November 2011)

i was there when my mare was PTS after breaking her leg, I've done lambing practice with dead lambs and dealt with dead calves, i shoot rabbits and will knock them on the head to make sure they're gone but i don't feel the need to watch a video of a horses demise, death doesn't bother me but i don't feel the need to make a big thing out of it.


----------



## FionaM12 (8 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			i was there when my mare was PTS after breaking her leg, I've done lambing practice with dead lambs and dealt with dead calves, i shoot rabbits and will knock them on the head to make sure they're gone but i don't feel the need to watch a video of a horses demise, death doesn't bother me but i don't feel the need to make a big thing out of it.
		
Click to expand...

But looking at the video isn't making a big thing of it, is it? You're familiar with the death process, some people aren't. Maybe they feel the need to watch it to help prepare themselves for the time they'll have to deal with it first hand?

I would think that could be a good thing.


----------



## benson21 (8 November 2011)

I was with my dog when she was pts, and it was very very peaceful.
In our accident with benson, he had died before the vet had got there. In some ways I feel lucky as I  was on entenox and being dealt with by the ambulance crew when he died, in other ways that makes me sad, as I wasnt with him in his last moments, and never actually said goodbye.


----------



## tinap (8 November 2011)

Yes, I volunteered to stay with my friends mare while she was pts as she wanted someone with her but couldn't bare it herself. 

She went very peacefully after what had been a very traumatic night. She had delivered a dead foal in the night, then coliced & her uterus detached & fell out. She had been throwing herself on the floor & trying to knock herself out on the concrete. Being with her while she was pts was not the worst experience.

I did also watch the video of Hickstead yesterday. Yes it was very distressing & my thoughts go out to all involved. I chose to watch it for just the reason Fiona stated - to be prepared incase I come across it myself. My daughters friends pony dropped with a heart attack last year & she said the worst thing was just being helpless not knowing what was happening.


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 November 2011)

Unfortunately, yes, but, and I'm loathe to say this, but each one, whilst being horribly sad, was a learning curve.
An 18 hh mare went down in her box where I work, and with vet and animal rescue squad on hand, she was winched to her feet, but just couldn't stand. It was heartbreaking to watch such a beautiful, strong horse in that situation. Eventually the vet diagnosed a fractured pelvis, and she was PTS - such a waste, she was only 8. 
Several others PTS and a couple of heart attacks.
Alec - you write about this subject so well - we could all learn from your words.


----------



## Hedwards (8 November 2011)

Yes I have, on a number of occasions (my own horses, supporting friends with their horses, and some ponies PTS for dissection at uni).

For the majority they have been much loved animals, who had reached the end of their life due to injury or simple old age. They have all been very dignified, and I believe it is part of any animal ownership on the whole. Watching my old mare being pts was traumatic at the time, however, it was the best thing for her. I have however been very lucky never to whitness a pts gone wrong.


----------



## domane (8 November 2011)

No, I haven't seen a horse either die or dead. Yet.  I have 3 horses (and a dog) and I like to have an inkling of what to expect with situations and can be, inevitable as some of them are - so that I can be a little more mentally prepared.  The first colt I watched being gelded, horrified me... the second one I was a lot more "Meh!  It's for the best, matey"  

Whilst I know that each death will always present differently, I did watch the video of Hickstead purely for educational purposes.


----------



## Sheep (8 November 2011)

I have not seen a horse die, or even dead. I have read a few threads here on the subject and that led me to the decision to watch the video of Hickstead. It is obviously a very distressing topic, and the video is not easy to watch.

I have read a few times on here that sometimes, when PTS, the horse will convulse. The video showed me what this might look like.

Someday I will probably have to make this decision. For me, from an educational perspective, it made sense to watch. However, I can equally understand why others would choose to not watch it.


----------



## Angua2 (8 November 2011)

was there when my old boy was PTS, but no have never seen one go of natural causes.  The Hickstead video didn't shock me, but was very educational.


----------



## forestfantasy (8 November 2011)

I'm afraid i've seen a few 
The first was a livery's horse, found him in the field with a broken back leg and a burst artery, he was wearing a red amigo rug...the floor was the same colour. Stopped the bleeding till the vet came but we knew, he was very calm and i held him while he was put to sleep by injection as the owner was to distraught.
I also found our old Tb dead in the field, he had escaped from his field and broken through a fenced off stream and fallen in a sump hole in the night and died panicking trying to get out, that bothered me the most, especially when we had to winch him out with the tractor.
Another livery had an old pony pts, that was peaceful as he was ready and didn't fight.
Far to many dogs & cats, my boss even accidently ran her Jack Russell over a few years ago on the yard, that was awful


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 November 2011)

i wonder how many people who are happy to watch the Hickstead video would post a video of their horse being PTS on you tube?


----------



## bumblelion (8 November 2011)

I have never seen a horse die, although seen plenty of animals die/been pts. Seen a couple of horses dead once been pts before they've been taken. It's sad but it's part of life, although like most people if it was a traumatic end it would haunt me. A couple of years ago I hit a dog and it got killed outright. It ran out of a field chasing a pheasant, I wasn't speeding and didn't see it until it was at the wheel of my truck. The owner came running out of the field apologising saying it wasn't my fault but it was so upsetting. I drove him and the dog to the vet as he believed the dog was still alive (in shock). I then took him home and broke the news to his wife. I will never forget that afternoon it was awful!


----------



## Spudlet (8 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			i wonder how many people who are happy to watch the Hickstead video would post a video of their horse being PTS on you tube?
		
Click to expand...

I've not yet been in this position, but if everything went according to plan, yes I would. I think it's important to give people the option of finding out about what happens when a horse dies before the event, so that they can make informed decisions about what they will do when the time comes. If you own animals, you have to accept that there's a good chance that you'll have to make that decision at some point, and I think it scares a lot of people which is perhaps one reason why people can leave that decision too late or pass an older horse on which as we all know can end badly - anything that can dispel that fear and perhaps help people to make the decision with only the best interests of their animal at heart is a good thing.

I would also urge people to look at this and make use of the free resource provided to make their own plan. http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/information/just_in_case


----------



## FionaM12 (8 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			i wonder how many people who are happy to watch the Hickstead video would post a video of their horse being PTS on you tube?
		
Click to expand...

But this wasn't a private affair. It happened very much in public and was watched by a huge audience, and went out on tv. All that was posted was the tv coverage.

Running a camera at your horse's private death and then putting it on youtube would be somewhat different.


----------



## scrunchie (8 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			But this wasn't a private affair. It happened very much in public and was watched by a huge audience, and went out on tv. All that was posted was the tv coverage.

Running a camera at your horse's private death and then putting it on youtube would be somewhat different.
		
Click to expand...

This^^

I watched it because I wanted to know what happened. It was in public so was seen by thousands of people. I wanted to know what the crowd saw especially as there would have been children in the crowd.

 I've also never seen what a heart attack looks like but I know of horses that have died of them. Now I know and I don't particularly want to see it again, but I feel I am better prepared if my horse ever collapsed like that.


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 November 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			But this wasn't a private affair. It happened very much in public and was watched by a huge audience, and went out on tv. All that was posted was the tv coverage.

Running a camera at your horse's private death and then putting it on youtube would be somewhat different.
		
Click to expand...

still a traumatic moment for the rider and owners though , not their fault it happened on live tv 
for the sake of argument then, if you were eventing and your horse died on course and someone had filmed it, would you be happy to see it posted on you tube or would you find it an invasion of your privacy?
If people want to watch the you tube vid of Hickstead then i think they should at least consider how they would feel if the tables were turned.
 no matter how many animals i have killed myself and seen killed i still feel that it should be treated with respect,


----------



## Damnation (8 November 2011)

Have seen 3 horses PTS, one was my own last year.
And I have been there for a cat and a dog when they were PTS.


----------



## Hippona (8 November 2011)

I was riding a horse when it collapsed and died.....in the dark, the mud and the rain.

Turns out it was a collapsed lung- one of those things. I was about 20 at the time.

My horse was PTS by lethal injection last year.

I was there when our dogs have been PTS too.

But then again I'm a nurse- I've been there when people have died......


----------



## JenTaz (8 November 2011)

ive never seen a horse dying but i have seen them dead, being there while they get put on the trailer to get taken away, it never seemed to bother me because they were already dead


----------



## Shilasdair (8 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			i wonder how many people who are happy to watch the Hickstead video would post a video of their horse being PTS on you tube?
		
Click to expand...

I would.
There's nothing wrong with not wanting to see a horse die, but equally, there's nothing wrong with watching a video of the end of a horse's life.
Like foaling, death is part of life, and the more we know, the better we understand it.
Perhaps it will also help prepare people for the day when their horse may die...it is easier I think, if you know what is coming, and understand the physiology of death.
S


----------



## suestowford (8 November 2011)

When I was a pony-mad kid I kept a horse scrapbook. I would put any horse pic in there that I could find, and considering my parents read the Daily Telegraph, and we had no other mags or papers, horse pics were a bit thin on the ground.
So when Lucinda Prior-Palmer's horse collapsed and died of a heart attack during the lap of honour at Badminton, and the Telegraph published a series of pics showing the whole thing, of course I cut it out. I think I still have the book with those cuttings in it.
Looking back on it now maybe it does seem a bit ghoulish, but more so that they showed the upset rider and connections of the horse, than that they showed the horse dying.


----------



## Spudlet (8 November 2011)

Ibblebibble said:



			still a traumatic moment for the rider and owners though , not their fault it happened on live tv 
for the sake of argument then, if you were eventing and your horse died on course and someone had filmed it, would you be happy to see it posted on you tube or would you find it an invasion of your privacy?
		
Click to expand...

I honestly think that in the circumstances you describe that would be the least of my worries. I can only speak for myself of course, no doubt others might feel differently. There's no right or wrong way to feel in these situations. 

I might want to see if there was anything I could have done to prevent it from happening, although I do think it would be a while before I could bring myself to do so.


----------



## Bustermartin (8 November 2011)

Several sadly.  Some planned, some mine, some not,  both injection and bullet, another was hit by a car and I held it until the vet came and PTS, another which as I remember it, hit a cross country fence which fractured a rib and somehow punctured his heart (may have got the details wrong, it was a long time ago)  anyway it didn't appear to have been injured and finished the course before collapsing at the end and dying.  I was working as Starter that day so it all happened right in front of me.  Then unfortunately I was on my first ever visit to Badminton in 1976 and saw Wideawake die during his lap of honour.  

Lots of dogs, cats and chickens - it is inevitable I am afraid - you have to be prepared if you keep animals.  Every time I have to make the decision, I think right, never again, no more animals .... but you do.  The great memories make up for it - and I know that they have all had a fabulous life with me.


----------



## fizzer (8 November 2011)

Have seen far too many for my liking.  

4 with broken legs
1 slipped on ice broke pelvis
Various old age PTS
1 leg through trailer at a show

The worst has to be watching  horse down  wriggling around in agony on  the floor as I rode passed, rang my vet as no one knew who owned it, It was dying of  worm burden, so vet said.  No one would take responsibility so I paid the bill.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 November 2011)

Unfortunately I have seen a few. I have had one PTS of my own and because of my job I have very sadly seen more than anyone ever should. 3 by injection on the track, one had a broken neck, one struck into it's tendon and severd it the other massive internal bleeding from hitting a fence. 2 by bullet, both broken backs. They are the worst because you have to give them time to try to get up themselves as they could just as easily be lying winded on the floor. It's heartbreaking when they can't use their hind legs. I've collected a bridle from a heart attack. As bad as this sounds if a horse had any way to go on the track I would most certainly choose a clean snap of the neck. They are dead before they fully hit the ground and know absolutely nothing. 

I've held 1 at the yard when he was PTS by injection. He had broken his pelvis and just hadn't fixed. I'd put up with his grumpy tantrums, I'd been biten by him but was the only one on the yard to never receive a kick from him because he trusted me. He loved all forms of sweets and crisps - except for mini chedders! That's when I got bitten - for daring to give him something so revolting lol! I'd looked after him for pretty much a year and half having gone through both sides of his pelvis seperately and he wasn't going without me being there to say goodbye. Every death is so incredibly sad and you never get used to it, it's always something that happens to someone else but when it's yours it hits home with a lightning bolt. Sadly for those of us that work in racing we have to buckle up, get on with the job and break down in the truck on the way home. I hate leaving horses at the races but I would much rather leave them there dead than leave them at a vets where you never know what the outcome will be.


----------



## Happy Horse (8 November 2011)

Working at an equine vets and then a racecourse I have seen numerous die and be PTS.  This has not upset me nearly as much as some of the things I saw when horses were alive.  Owners refusing to accept the inevitable and fighting to keep desperately sick animals going; neglect; trauma etc.  It is hard to watch a fit healthy horse die in any way but far harder to watch any horse suffer.


----------



## AandK (8 November 2011)

Yes, twice.  

At a show about 13 years ago.  I was there as a groom (with the heavy horses) and we were watching while waiting to go in for the obstacle driving.  A horse completed his round, and then collapsed and died just after coming out of the ring.  It was his last show before retirement too..  It was very sad 

Also at an ODE about 3 or 4 years ago too, the horse was coming into the last fence XC and collapsed and died just before the fence, he was only 6 years old.  Luckily the rider was thrown clear.

ETA:  I have also seen two horses PTS (not mine though) by injection.  One was very old (30+) and had internal problems; the other was a retired racehorse who shattered his leg in the field - my old mare was turned out with him at the time and it was amazing to see how she reacted, she was so calm and protected him from the other horses in the field.


----------



## galaxy (8 November 2011)

I was there when my boy was put down by injection.  I wanted to be there for him in the last moments and that moment of him looking at me and then going will stay with me forever (in a good way), I know he knew I was there.

The bit I didn't cope with was when the guy came to collect him.  I had sat with him in the field (the guy was quite a while), but when the lorry came I literally ran with my hands over my ears and broke down


----------



## fburton (8 November 2011)

Dying, PTS & dead - mainly at the vet school, but also at races (Hereford) and privately. Imo, a peaceful death is reason to be thankful rather than sorrowful - unless one has a personal connection with a horse or its owners, and then it can be very emotional. On the positive side, I have seen more horses being born than dying.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (8 November 2011)

The first was the very public death of Wideawake during his lap of honour at Badminton.  Being sat in the stands unable to do anything or get out was awful.  Also at Badminton when the horse "spiked" himself with the flag pole.  Saw him loaded onto trailer (still alive just) but knew the end was inevitable. Also held horses for friends when they have been PTS and this was so dignified and unfrightening for the horse - "glad" (not the right word) that I've done this for others so that if I ever have to do it for mine I won't be afraid of the unknown.


----------



## Kenzo (8 November 2011)

Yes, I saw one collapse during some SJ, also seen a dead one waiting to be collected and the fatality at Badminton.

I've watched the youtube footage of Hickstead and although I'm usually easily upset, it was more upsetting to see the people's reaction in the crowd, seeing how upset they were, must of been very shocking for them  as it will of been the last thing people will of expected, but looking on youtube you know what your going to view, you have a choice.

However there is other things I can't watch (clips of cruelty for example) I've even see more distressing things on wildlife documentarys of things being killed, again all natural but hard to watch an animal suffer, where as a death of a well kept horse having a heart attack, something that can't be helped, doesn't upset me the same way, sad yes, but I think it's something people should be more aware off and not sheltered from.


----------



## L&M (8 November 2011)

Yes - sadly witnessed a horse drop down dead of a heart attack on the hunting field. The most ditressing bit was that after it went down and convulsed, it then tried to get up again and we thought it might be ok, but then went down again and passed away. 

I will never forget the screams of it's owner, thankfully she got thrown clear when it went down, but was beside herself with shock and grief.

Not a good day....


----------



## teamsarazara (8 November 2011)

Been there till the very last minute, my boss simply wont let us go through it, think she feels its up to her as its her yard. ive seen a dead horse, felt we had to say goodbye.


----------



## fburton (8 November 2011)

Some owners want to be present when their horse is PTS; others feel they can't face it. I think the wishes of both should be respected equally.


----------



## Hexx (8 November 2011)

Sadly, I have seen three.

Pooh Bear, a little 11.2 was hit by a motorcycle after getting out of the field.  We got him back to the yard, but he collapsed a couple of hours later - I was sat in the box with him waiting for the vet, when he died.

Goliath had a heart attack mid-canter on a hack.  It was just like he laid down in slow motion, luckily the girl riding him managed to get off safely.  The worst thing was leaving him in the field overnight as we couldn't get the horse ambulance out to get him until the next day.

Then just over a year ago, we had a load of "travellers" and their dogs invade our fields - they let the dogs run loose with the mares, and unfortunately Heidi, who was the sweetest mare you could imagine, had a heart attack and died.  She was almost blind and in her late 20's, and the terror of being chased by dogs killed her.  Everyone was very shocked - the policeman that came just stood and looked at her in disbelief, I think it was the first time he had had to deal with something like that.  Particularly as the whole yard was full of furious women who just wanted to go and lay into the travellers with anything they could get their hands on - they were lucky to get away from us - god knows what would of happened if we'd got hold of them!!!


----------



## MissDior (8 November 2011)

My first horse died in front of my eyes . He spooked at someting and reared up fell over and collapsed, with think he had a brain hemoridge (sp). I tried everything i could to keep him awake he didn't even try and get up, after 5 minutes he was motionless. It was one of the worst experiences of my life .


----------



## Tonty Tont (8 November 2011)

Luckily, I've never seen a horse die.

It came close with a little old Section A with lami, but he  must have heard us discussing pts as he recovered surprisingly quickly from that day 

My boy will be with me for the rest of his days, but I can't bear the thought of ever letting him go


----------



## Megibo (8 November 2011)

never seen one die 'in real life' but have in video. 

the only experience i've had is where the YO had her twenty something year old shot because she wanted to free up the stable. she went up to that field absolutely buzzing and full of life and never came back. 

also one where the owners tb was about 16, she wanted rid for some reason but didn't think anyone could look after her as well as she did so she had her shot. but she couldn't face being with the horse at the end, so she let said YO's husband be the one to hold her, who the horse absolutely hated. I think you owe the horse that much to be there for it at the end ..


----------



## SnowPhony (8 November 2011)

I've seen one throw over backwards on a yard and hit his head on the concrete. Died right there. Was horrid


----------



## posie_honey (8 November 2011)

i've seen 2 die of heart attacks, one being ridden and one who got too excited about the prospect of her breakfast bless her!
i've also seen 3 shot - all broken legs - all polo injuries


----------



## gable (8 November 2011)

I saw my one PTS by injection and one drop dead of anayphalctic shock out hunting - stung by a wasp aparently


----------



## angelish (8 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I would.
There's nothing wrong with not wanting to see a horse die, but equally, there's nothing wrong with watching a video of the end of a horse's life.
Like foaling, death is part of life, and the more we know, the better we understand it.
Perhaps it will also help prepare people for the day when their horse may die...it is easier I think, if you know what is coming, and understand the physiology of death.
S 

Click to expand...

very true ,if i'd seen the video before standing with one of mine to be shot i would have been much better prepared as i didnt know there was quite as much "movement" when they went down ,i thought he'd missed  
the few seconds it took me to realise what was happening were horrific 

i was also interested to watch "the" video clip because i found the horse i grew up with dead in the field ,i could tell it was quick by the way she was lying but its kind of interesting to see what probibly happened to her 

ive also stayed with an old mare resting on me while she died before the vet could get there ,it was nice in a funny sort of way to be able to comfort her on her way out (she wasn't mine) as it was quite peaceful 

its funny in a way how life prepares you for things because i held both my grandparents hands as they died and because i'd been with that little mare i knew what was going to happen


----------



## spotty_pony (8 November 2011)

Yes. Me and my mum were with our old boy until the end when we very sadly had to have him PTS last year.


----------



## _MizElz_ (8 November 2011)

I've seen a horse die in very similar circumstances to those of poor Hickstead. The only difference was that he was in his stable; I'd just hung up his water bucket, and got trapped behind him momentarily as he started to flail. Mum dragged me out of the stable before he went down. She let me back in when he fell quiet, but he was already gone. I still have a lasting - futile - memory of Mum giving him mouth-to-nose in an attempt to keep him with us until the vet came


----------



## Tormenta (8 November 2011)

Yes.


----------



## weesophz (9 November 2011)

yeah i have. i was on a work experience week for uni and i had to accompany one of the vets for a pts of a laminitic pony. i guess i was lucky in the sense that i didnt know the pony, but even then it was difficult as the pony looked fine, and as it was scared of needles it put up a fair fight against the vet. but the moment it hit the ground i felt like id been punched, i think regardless wither you know the horse or not, its always difficult to see such a magestic animal just drop down dead..


----------



## the watcher (9 November 2011)

Several, all being PTS by the local hunt but until I watched the Youtube clip I hadn't actually seen one dying of natural causes so it was interesting for me in that respect.


----------



## Dollysox (9 November 2011)

Up until this Sunday, no, but I was with my friend as her elderly pony was PTS by injection due to colic and stayed until she was safely on her way in the wagon.  It was very quiet and peaceful, mainly because she was already down and we were able to leave her in her stable.


----------



## LaurenBay (9 November 2011)

No I haven't, However I used to ride a lovely Horse at my old RS. Horse was out in the field when a storm started. The workers started bringing the Horses in, but as they went back for him, they saw him get struck by lightning. My friend was one of the workers. The vet said that Horse probably died before he hit the ground. One of the reasons I will never turn out in a storm!

I watched the youtube clip, I was curious as I havn't seen anything like it before. I did find it educational and I think I will be less shocked if I ever do see a Horse die. It's a personal choice if we watch it or not.

RIP Hickstead


----------



## Zimzim (9 November 2011)

I was there when my loan horse was PTS about 2 years ago and also when my gorgeous youngster was PTS earlier this the year (both by injection). There was no-way I couldnt have been there as I wanted them to know they were not alone and not to be scared if that makes sense. I miss them so much especially my lil boy. It was very peaceful and very quick with both of them. 

But I havent seen one die competing etc.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (9 November 2011)

I was there when my last old boy was PTS by injection; I think it was probably one of the most spiritual moments I've ever experienced ............. bless him, they don't make horses like that anymore.


----------



## Capriole (9 November 2011)

several now, sadly. By injection and bullet both. But its to be expected when youve had horses for years isnt it, they cant go on for ever on perfect health unfortunatley.
As someone said above, my worst thing was finding my horse dead in his field, that moment when you approach and you get the feeling in your stomach is awful.

I havent watched the youtube clip as Ive never heard of Hickstead before this thread, so it would just be me watching an anonymous horse drop dead which would probably be a bit goulish.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (9 November 2011)

Yes, several and the worst was one from Tetanus PLEASE vaccinate, you really do not want to see that!
My old lad was PTS by injection, rare in those days, it was so sad but he was ready and was so very tired.
FDC


----------



## Chloe-V (9 November 2011)

Yes, several over the years, PTS by both injection and by bullet and my precious mare collapsing in front of me with a ruptured aneurysm ( 6 weeks away from foaling) - that was so hard to take, and also as already said, someone else's from tetanus many years ago.
I'd absolutely second that about vaccinating against Tetanus, it's an awful, awful death.


----------



## Suechoccy (9 November 2011)

Yes two.

My Shetland being shot by the vet. I fed her a carrot. bang. dead while standing up. She knew nothing. 

Other was a lovely old mare at a riding stables in Devon. Ten of us were cantering across Exmoor on a day's ride in December. It was cold, raining and blowing a gale and the old girl just dropped suddenly in canter and was dead.  The rider was pinged off and unhurt (soft muddy ground). Two riders went back to the yard to call for the hunt to take the body away and to send a car out to pick the horseless and shocked rider up.  The rest of us dismounted and stayed with the body in the rain and mist until the car arrived. I removed her tack and put the numnah over her face so we didn't keep looking at her eyes.
We rode onto the pub and yes if you were an old horse (she was) and had led a full life (she had, bred by the stables, sold to the hunt, whipperin's mount for many years, then back to the stables), then it was a quick death which she'd have known little about, better than lingering on with old-age conditions maybe, but even being told this, our mood was muted.


----------



## alison_oliver (9 November 2011)

I've held one's head in my lap after it was given injection to pts after breaking its leg in the field, this was a friends gelding. Heard the shot when another was pts on the RS yard when i was young. Never seen one drop dead, although was at Ascot in the summer when Rewilding fell and broke his leg, and I'd have to say that was traumatic enough, even though I could see he didn't suffer I was gutted and cried a fair amount, he was such a beautiful horse


----------



## lrobson (9 November 2011)

went xc schooling march the 6h this year and my sisters horse broke his leg, the vet come to put him down and i sat with him until the hunt arrived to pick him up, i think my sister has made the hard decision to have her old mare put down next week aged 27, she looks healthy as in shiny coat but she is struggling to get up and move and just generally stands about in the field looking sad, i have seen 1 dead horse broke his neck on the yard and 3 others put down, Another one of ours due to strangles, i wouldnt have it done by gun only injection. i too watch videos for educational purposes and to know what to expect. The best thing i ever did is to watch videos and in person.


----------



## caitlin95uk (9 November 2011)

Some may find this offensive and I understand that some people simply couldn't, but If a horse has given all it's trust and life to you, surely it would appreciate in the last image of life to see someone they trust. Just an opinion of course!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (9 November 2011)

caitlin95uk said:



			Some may find this offensive and I understand that some people simply couldn't, but If a horse has given all it's trust and life to you, surely it would appreciate in the last image of life to see someone they trust. Just an opinion of course!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, if you take the good you must take the bad! It is heartbreaking I have done it twice, one horse, one dog. But better that than them terrified alone.
FDC


----------



## Black_Horse_White (9 November 2011)

Yes for the first time last year, it was very peaceful. I fear I may have to do it again very soon, my new horse has gone very lame with ringbone over the last few days. It's sad to see him hobbling in the field. He's only 11 &#58387;


----------



## JingleTingle (9 November 2011)

Yes sadly I have - 3 of my own horses PTS - one by the huntsman and 2 by injection. Also seen 2 die of natural causes - 1 dropped dead cantering towards me in the field when I called her and another one died of colic before the vet could get there (that was the most distressing one of all of them - if I had a suitable gun handy I would have shot him myself to spare him that awful death).

Doesn't get any easier.


----------



## echodomino (9 November 2011)

I was with a friend when her horse bolted and was hit by a car, he had to be pts there and then, we were outside the vets so luckily it wasn't drawn out and relatively quick, but it was very heartbreaking and will stay with me forever.

Also seen one out hunting although she'd already gone, apparently she'd had a heart attack going over one of the hedges and just fell on landing. She was only a year older than my old boy who was 17 at the time. 

Both were very upsetting for me so no idea how in bits I'll be when the time comes for my own.

Just seen the video of Hickstead, do they know what it was?


----------



## Capriole (9 November 2011)

ruptured artery, its in the news ^^^^^


----------



## AndiK (9 November 2011)

Jiggle said:



			ruptured artery, its in the news ^^^^^
		
Click to expand...

So sad


----------



## Tnavas (9 November 2011)

My first was a horse at work who broke her neck and died. Most traumatic was having to have my 15mth old filly PTS - I ran away, leaving the YO to deal with her.
Inbetween several horses with broken legs - such a sad way to see a horse go. 
Then my dear Tnavas a special horse I'd owned for many years was PTS with the 'Blue Dream' injection. I held his head as he slipped away. He's buried at my friends place. 
Then a couple of years ago at a Pony CLub rally one of the lead rein ponies collapsed and died. Only 11 years old.


----------



## HorseGirl18 (9 November 2011)

saw one get kicked in the head and drop dead anout 100meters off. only 6yrs old pony was. that was a few months ago


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

It's practically the entertainment in my office at work - damn windows overlooking the post mortem room


----------



## Bryndu (9 November 2011)

Too many I am afraid...but the most awful was sitting in a field in freezing temperatures with an elderly horse that had gone down in the night and been eaten alive by foxes. We couldn't get the owner out of bed, the RSPCA wouldn't come out as they were at a party...and the vet was screaming down the phone in pure frustration that he couldn't get there quickly as he was dealing with a cesaerean on a cow. Just sat with her covered in a warm rug I had gone back to fetch...and watched her to die. Quite....quite awful and something I will NEVER forget.
Bryndu


----------



## Shilasdair (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			It's practically the entertainment in my office at work - damn windows overlooking the post mortem room 

Click to expand...

I know how you feel - my office used to have a similar view.
S


----------



## JFTDWS (9 November 2011)

Shilasdair said:



			I know how you feel - my office used to have a similar view.
S 

Click to expand...

They have offices in the Underworld? 

Are you an administrator-daemon?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			They have offices in the Underworld? 

Are you an administrator-daemon?
		
Click to expand...

*Snigger*


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (10 November 2011)

2nd August 2002- I was 16 and my horse Otis and I were cantering down a track when he kicked up at his chest, I got off at canter as he shuddered to a walk and we staggered 20m until he couldn't go any further and he slipped down and lay there. Some how I managed to take his saddle off him to try and release his chest- I don't know how- The girth was still under him dad couldn't move it. It was the only time I have ever been hacking without a phone. I had to run a mile and a half to call my dad from a strangers' house.

He had been with his stable mate for 22 years so we had to take him home and put him in the field over night so Jeremy could understand that Otis had not disappeared into thin air. 

(need to stop. have started crying at work now.....)


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 November 2011)

Happy Horse said:



			Working at an equine vets and then a racecourse I have seen numerous die and be PTS.  This has not upset me nearly as much as some of the things I saw when horses were alive.  Owners refusing to accept the inevitable and fighting to keep desperately sick animals going; neglect; trauma etc.  It is hard to watch a fit healthy horse die in any way but far harder to watch any horse suffer.
		
Click to expand...

Here here - very wise words!


----------

